# first cauchero froglet WTF?!



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

i purchased my trio of cauchero on the 13th April. Today i found this little bugger hanging out on a brom leaf










i havent seen any mating or parenting behaviors (other than calling) so i was astounded when i saw this little face peering at me. from what i can see of him, he looks healthy.


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

UN-believable!!!!

That is so cool. Congrats man


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

ROFLMFAO.
Did I not tell you that it would happen like that Callum ?
I told you that they wouldn`t let you down.


Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

doesnt it take 3 months from egg to frogelt though? that means this guy was an egg in the first two days of being put in the viv, as it is exactly 3 months since BAKS today. :lol2:


EDIT:

just spotted a second froglet!!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I told you the females were full of eggs.
And there was you panicking that they had some kidney problems or something.
Fat frogs in my house are females lol.
The males are all thin with chasing after them :2thumb:.


Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

she was so round and i hadnt seen any real behaviors i was worried :blush:

it looks like today is the day for them emerging, how many more will appear seemingly under my nose? the two i have found today are from the two broms closest to the door. :lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

awesome !


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I always got the impression that the froglets came out in threes.
They would lay eggs in any old place including right at the door and the tads were just dropped into any brom that was available.
Some broms had 3 or more at the same time.
Remember you have 2 productive females in there.
Now before anyone suggests it Callum.
DON`T remove the froglets.
Pack the viv with springs and let them grow in there with the parents.



Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

frogman955 said:


> Now before anyone suggests it Callum.
> DON`T remove the froglets.
> Pack the viv with springs and let them grow in there with the parents.


I wasn't going to remove them anyway, i am woefully under prepared if this was the method i chose. I am going to set up my spare 30x30x45 and seed it very heavily so in 3 months from now i have somewhere for them to go. i don't want to get overly optimistic, atm.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The breeding behaviour is one of the most fascinating things about darts, to me. I'll just have to enjoy it vicariously! :lol2:


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Well done that's awesome. Just got my first darts and cannot wait to see whole breeding process from egg to froglet : victory:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Antw23uk said:


> Well done that's awesome. Just got my first darts and cannot wait to see whole breeding process from egg to froglet : victory:



Haha if your like Callum you won`t see a thing :lol2:.

Ron, your just going to have to bite the bullet and get some dart frogs :2thumb:.


Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

frogman955 said:


> Haha if your like Callum you won`t see a thing :lol2:.


I would also love to witness dart frog breeding :lol2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Here`s one of the females laying some eggs.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ha Calz just found out the best part of oophaga keeping the WTF moment!! As a tiny face peers back at you from a brom and you stand there gobbsmacked by how small no eggs no carrying one can only mutter these words.

Bloody brill ain't it kiddo,now for gods sake watch them harder it's all going on right under your bloody nose and you make soft old sods like me worry too much :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Last up massive and heartfelt grats buddy,just been doing the dance around like a four year old myself,hell I'm too old for all this,ahh mate I'm so happy,grinning like a chesire,but that;s for elsewhere

What who mentioned springtails?:lol2:

take care

Stu


----------



## HforHERP (Feb 12, 2013)

Brilliant stuff mate


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

awesome mate, really jealous!

I've seen nothing in terms of breeding activity from mine but i guess it just goes to show that means nothing!

Great picture too...


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

cheers guys. it really made my day seeing one, then two little faces. 

i really loaded the viv up with springs again today, the first one i saw has left the brom and i spotted him roaming the viv floor. the second one is still hanging about where i found him, darting deeper into the leaf if i get too close :lol2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> i really loaded the viv up with springs again today, the first one i saw has left the brom and i spotted him roaming the viv floor.* the second one is still hanging about where i found him, darting deeper into the leaf if i get too close* :lol2:


Callum you could always try dressing up as a giant springtail to see if it brings them out into the open :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:.


Mike


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

frogman955 said:


> Callum you could always try dressing up as a giant springtail to see if it brings them out into the open :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:.
> 
> 
> Mike



Properly laughed out loud.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Ron, your just going to have to bite the bullet and get some dart frogs :2thumb:.
> 
> 
> Mike


Nope. :whistling2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

It must be difficult Ron, to spend your life in denial :lol2::lol2:.


Mike


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

What a great result! well done

John


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I found another froglet, I could see 3 at the same time. The number could be four or more, but as I have only seen 3 simultaneously I can only go with that number. 

Cheers John. The viv is lit using arcadia starters and reflectors, but the bulbs are generic bulbs. There is the arcadia classica led fixture at the front half supplementing the 2x24w t5ho it's not very bright but the blue and purple leds probably help. This viv was the one that I was hoping to use the jungle dawns above, but they came out a bit late. I will be using one soon when I set up the viv for froglets.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> It must be difficult Ron, to spend your life in denial :lol2::lol2:.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Nope. :lol2: There are zillions of frog species I still want to keep- darts are pretty far down the list.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Callum I`m trying out these Jungle Dawns and they are bright for sure.
The jury is still out on how they perform on the plants but I`m sure we`ll soon know.


Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Callum I`m trying out these Jungle Dawns and they are bright for sure.
> The jury is still out on how they perform on the plants but I`m sure we`ll soon know.
> 
> 
> Mike


Now, *they* look really interesting- only screw-fit, though?


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

If they are just a rebranded version of the type available in the states then I am sure plant growth won't be an issue. It's only for a temporary enclosure anyway. :2thumb:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Now, *they* look really interesting- only screw-fit, though?


Ron, so as not to ruin Callums thread can I redirect you elsewhere with a reply :2thumb:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...g-day-arcadia-jungle-dawn-7.html#post11965892

Callum from what I gather they are not the same lamp as you can buy in the USA.
John can enlighten you on this though.

Mike


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes the Arcadia version has an updated group of LEDs.

Higher light level, just a bit more up to date now. The idea and design are flawless of course and the plant grow results are stunning in and out of a viv. (We are doing far ranging hydroponic trials also with stunning results, more to follow on this) it's just that LEDs get better all the time. So we have an updated version

John






frogman955 said:


> Ron, so as not to ruin Callums thread can I redirect you elsewhere with a reply :2thumb:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...g-day-arcadia-jungle-dawn-7.html#post11965892
> 
> Callum from what I gather they are not the same lamp as you can buy in the USA.
> ...


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Baby belly shot


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Me thinks Callum is having as much fun with these as when I had them :2thumb:.
Keep up the good work Callum.


Mike


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

plasma234 said:


> Baby belly shot
> 
> image


Teeheehee. It's TINY!


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

well they are much more fun when i know they are happy and healthy. :2thumb: 


they are really tiny, i think they could probably fit on a 5p piece atm. they are quite active and very bold though, so it makes spotting them quite easy, even though they are dark blue. 



the behaviors of the parents has changed dramatically since they have emerged. the male starts calling *ridiculously* early and will continue through the day and even past lights out. the females has been much more active and visible although they still run and hide when i peer in. I guess this means they are looking to/have already bred again... I cannot be sure of total numbers. I have only seen 3 simultaneously but i would hazard a guess there are 4 or 5. there are always 2 or 3 visible and with the am amount of places to hide i would have thought at least some would be hiding or hunting under leaf litter.. 


3 months of intense sprintail seeding and nervous tension has truly set in..


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes they are rather small.
Here is one sitting on my hand.


Mike


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Here`s another tiny froglet for you.
A one day old Salt Creek.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

omg Mike, reminds me of being a kid and having an army of froglets in the garden pond


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> omg Mike, reminds me of being a kid and having an army of froglets in the garden pond


I have exactly that Joe.
Got loads of them jumping around outside lol.

Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

A great pic I got showing the redness on the back of a cauchero froglet. It shows how similar they are to esperenza. I think the pumilio book suggests that they are actually the same morph. It would take someone very brave and very respected to mix two morphs of dart frog, no matter what the book suggest :lol2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice photo Callum.
Here`s another one for you.



Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

It seems there has been a second emergence of froglets the last couple of days. I now count 6/7 in total. Running out of springs very rapidly :devil:

I even caught a glimpse of a tad in the process of losing its tail.. pretty sweet.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

So envious lol well done. Pics of the while set up? :2thumb:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Well if you want some cauchero froglets in a few months, you know where to come lol
Here is a pic from a couple of months ago, I will try to get an updated pic soon.:2thumb:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

As promised, this is a picture I took earlier for you


And this is of the froglet with tail


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> image
> 
> As promised, this is a picture I took earlier for you
> 
> ...


 wow what a cool looking viv mate that pic of the froglett is amazing there is something about seeing a pollywog that makes me smile


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

I hate you:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Congrats on the froglets :flrt:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Liam, your terribs must be coming of age now to start calling? 


I ordered some more leaf litter today, i have noticed that it has broken down pretty quickly recently. I am really struggling to keep up with springtail production, i have 4 cultures but with, i counted 8(!!) froglets, the population in the viv gets absolutely smashed. I am contemplating taking some of the froglets out and raising some out side of the viv, but i haven't got a setup ready .


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

grab a 45 cube exo, coarse bark base with some leaf litter and tree fern on top. and then put in some cork flats leaning etc


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

i've got a 30x30x45 exo that has a modified stainless steel lid, with abg already in it and hood. i am just waiting on my jungle dawn 9w, some plants and leaf litter. i've got a :censor: load of cork and decorating materials. 

i will only be removing 3 of the froglets. i wanted to viv raise them ideally, but it looks like they will end up starving each other if i leave them in viv. :bash:


----------



## Fbt123 (Jun 30, 2014)

plasma234 said:


> image
> 
> As promised, this is a picture I took earlier for you
> 
> ...


Thats one of the coolest vivs I've seen, great job and the froglets too


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah hes calling away. A friend is picking up 2 more for me from HAMM!

 chuffed!

Edit: Also bud, I had a quick look through your other thread to see if you mentioned the viv size. I was just curious to know what size is it?


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Fbt123 said:


> Thats one of the coolest vivs I've seen, great job and the froglets too



Thanks for the comment. I am pretty happy with it although it is getting a bit overgrown :lol2:

Cheers

Liam, terribs make a fantastic call don't they? I wish they were as vocal as the pums. 

The viv size is 70cm wide x 50cm x 50cm :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

plasma234 said:


> Thanks for the comment. I am pretty happy with it although it is getting a bit overgrown :lol2:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Calz, make up some bugburger,add 5% superpig if you have. bung a lump of this in viv with the kids. Mate it will concentrate the food a bit,while you get over the springtail issue,plus attract mites and ff lay on it all will benefit those tiny things. Old ff cultures containing mites could be another potential tiny food source to keep them going. I'd have some springs in the post mate,but just been hit by a major FF crash so am a bit on edge at the mo. But if it get's really desparate shout buddy. I know how shocking it is just how many springs these tiny things eat,it's real difficult to legislate for until one has seen this first hand.

good luck bro,oh viv and little red guy:flrt:............COOL !!!!! 

Stu


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I've put some chunks of mushrooms and mango in the viv to focus the flies and springs into specific points, hopefully the flies will lay on the mango and give some maggots for food. 

I when I pull some of the froglets I am going to do some pruning. It's really overgrown at the moment :lol2:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Today I had the privilege of time. I pruned the viv down heavily, cleaned the glass and then I watched them for an hour or two. Sat on the floor and watched. I saw some things that I had missed when I wasn't looking. One thing is I have at least four more tiny froglets to look after. 

Here is one 









And the other thing is that one of the four older froglets is calling, at just over 3 months ootw. Here he is








I have sold the group of four, so to ease the amount of frogs in the viv. It will be a shame to see them go, but a fresh challenge with the new arrivals.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

plasma234 said:


> Today I had the privilege of time. I pruned the viv down heavily, cleaned the glass and then I watched them for an hour or two. Sat on the floor and watched. I saw some things that I had missed when I wasn't looking. One thing is I have at least four more tiny froglets to look after.
> 
> Here is one
> image
> ...


awesome

jees mate way back Mike posted a pic of a red froglet almost like that I'm sure he'll correct if I'm wrong !! Calz is that colour transient?

Time spent in observation is never wasted....used to tell my boss that when she caught me staring at a field of birds seemingly aimlessly,mind she was as sharp as a razor and got it(few bosses would mind:bash. Watching makes the stockman mate. It's not always easy interpreting what one sees though but observation is massive to me,I'm sure half of the little I know about darts has been taught by the frogs not the forums

grats on the new guys,sneaky buggers aren't they:no1:

Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

You are of course correct Stu, I did post pics of froglets with red upper bodies, see below.
Callum I too had 3 month old froglets calling.
It never happened with any of my other Pums, only the Caucheros.


Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

The red bodies unfortunately fade out after about 2 months. That little guy I spooked from a brom that had a climber smoothering it, and I was trying to clear. He came darting out, then spent the next hour chilling out, eating wood mites and springs. 

Hopefully with the chill weather coming the breeding will stop for a little while. Although the big female is still looking rather marble like:lol2:, I may cut back on feeding a little when the group of 4 froglets go and reduce the light period.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Mike Calz thanks lads,it's utterly amazing to me just how much some of these little frogs change colour as they grow, ha sometimes it's almost a shame though. Both sets of pics above yours Mike and Callum's are cracking!! Man I'd love to see those particular frogs as adults with this colour. I guess it's all part of the enchantment of pumillio. Ha seeing my first RFB kid had blue legs took me by complete surprise,which is ironic you are seeing red go to blue I'm seeing almost the opposite,I say almost because sometimes the blue fades out to white, well ish:lol2:

These bloody frogs are an out an out wonder!!

Calz if it helps at all I find it very difficult to manage the weight of some of our pums when there are young kids in viv. I just need to know those kids get off to a flier. so possibly am a bit heavy handed with the old springtails Having said that watching the wild frogs on videos I'm drawn to feeling that some are simply predisposed to be fatter and some are not a bit like us. This also follows into the viv Calz: Spot our male RFB is fairly lean while Bruiser(sub male) who I've just pulled has always been 'erm big boned:whistling2: This seems back to front really as one would expect the dominant male to get the lion's share. Maybe he burns more claories shouting and breeding ???

Sorry dude I'll stop rambling and go play frogs:lol2: 

Stu


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

if you want a cauchero with red colouring then you should see pumilio esperanza. There are some that think they should be put together in the same group, but for now they stay separate.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well as I posted on my own thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/1044580-my-frogroom.html I`ve seen big changes with Bastis as they grow.
The 2 photos below are a perfect example.
They were taken 7 months apart and the froglet in the first photo is the one in the foreground of the bottom photo, although it is a little more orange than the photo suggests.



Mike


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Saw this guy today. 









I have set myself a challenge with these guys, I am going to remove the froglets at 2 months old, when they can start taking mels and I am going to put them into seperate tubs and rotationally dust them with superpig, I want to see if I can bring the red colouring into adulthood. I saw some results Stu had with bringing red colouring back into a frog and was very impressed.


----------

